# Solved: Usb power injector or self powered usb hub?



## killroy_89 (Nov 5, 2008)

will a self powered usb hub do the same thing as a usb power injector? ~~~~this is a usb power injector(link below)

http://tabletblog.com/2006/01/usb-power-injector-2.html


----------



## killroy_89 (Nov 5, 2008)

by the way, im wanting to use this usb power injector to attach my camera to my phone to back up my pictures and use an usb mouse or keyboard on my phone, from my understanding, i have all the apporopriate drivers and everything


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's just a poor man's powered hub, does the same thing. However, you can't connect multiple USB devices directly in parallel that way and expect them to work, so I'd simply buy the powered hub, they're dirt cheap and they work.


----------



## killroy_89 (Nov 5, 2008)

can you find me a powered usb hub on walmart.com and post the link? i cannot seem to find one on there?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I bought one on ebay for less than $10.00.
http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_constraint=3944&ic=48_0&search_query=USB+hub.

Vicks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817731002

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817402014


----------

